# How many would support e-callers stateside in the fall?



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

*Would you support e-caller usage in the fall?*​
No4135.04%Yes7664.96%


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Just wondering how many out there would support the use of e-callers for snows in the fall south of the border? Perhaps something like SK has going, all white dekes and the e-calls ok.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Doesn't SK allow the taking of ducks,specks,canadas,etc. while using the ecaller during the fall? Allowing the use of ecallers during the fall may help harvest a few more snows but that increase during the fall will probably hurt the spring harvest by educating birds for longer periods of time. Plus,it'll hurt other fowl species numbers too. Not for it.

Alex


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thats why im asking. I had this conversation with a fella from work today. He's not for it also, saying it will overly educate birds for the spring. I totally agree, but I think its a moot point. The birds are educated by the time they get up here in the spring anyway. By the time they get to ND in the fall, theyve most likely allready heard an ecaller. Their hunted non-stop pretty much from the moment they leave the tundra, to the moment they get back, I dont see ecallers in the fall here adding much to their education.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Not for it, enough pressure in the fall the way it is... making it easier to decoy snows negates the need for many people's need to go to Canada.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Heavy Hitter said:


> Not for it, enough pressure in the fall the way it is... making it easier to decoy snows negates the need for many people's need to go to Canada.


I never thought about that...it's a good point.

I want to say yes. Ecallers are the best tool ever allowed for snow goose hunting. If they do want to cut down the population, it will dramatically help.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I also would be for it. They get to hear them for a month and a half or more in Canada in the fall before they get to the states why not let us use them too. I also agree they are a very effective tool to harvest snows.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I would say yes as well, the only issue i would have is how it would affect the harvest of other species.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

If only SOB's were shot over them, I say yes.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> If only SOB's were shot over them, I say yes.


see thats what I'm pondering over, I feel the harvest of cacklers and canada's would also go up. I'm just looking out for DblKluk here, I know he'd bust a nut if the cackler harvest went up :lol: :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Triple B said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > If only SOB's were shot over them, I say yes.
> ...


  and if course the harvest for other species would go up. hell half the birds shot in Canada are shot by US hunters anyways?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Triple B said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > If only SOB's were shot over them, I say yes.
> ...


oke: :lol:

I'm torn on the matter but I'd probably rather not see them brought into the fall. 
If you want to shoot birds over ecallers go to Canada or wait for the spring.

I think its just another thing to make things "easier" for hunters.

I don't always think the "playing field" should be tilted in the hunters favor.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> I think its just another thing to make things "easier" for hunters.
> 
> I don't always think the "playing field" should be tilted in the hunters favor.


I agree 100% with this statement. However, with the extra "concessions" we have had with these birds (the whole spring season) I dont think its about "easy", its about increasing our overall harvest with these birds and bring their numbers in check. Even with the spring season, we havent dented the population, at best we've reached a stalemate in its growth, but we need to reduce it.

I would worry too about the other species and the increase in their harvest. And I know making a law only allowing snows to be killed over ecallers would be an enforcement nightmare.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> If only SOB's were shot over them, I say yes.


Ditto, I do not like the laws in Canada that allow all species to be taken over them.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

I say yes to them in the fall.....however only for SOB'S...trouble is regulating that...lots more species will get whacked if you bring in the electronics.If there could be an enforced regulation on the species, then Im all for it, if not then Im against it....I guess after all that said I must be against it.... :beer:


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

I would have to say I would be against it. There isn't a whole lot of competition our way for fall snows. My fear is that you legalize e-callers in the fall, and the competition goes thru the roof. I am sure not to the level of spring snows, but nonetheless definitely more crowded.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

If the restrictions were tight enough, say only using them over snow and blue dekes or something like that, i believe that it would be an amesome tool for hunters but only if it were used responsibly


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Definite no......just look at how easy it is to decoy in ducks and dark geese in the spring.Limits on both would be cut back to allow for the increase in harvest especially of Whitefronts and mallards.Are we willing to trade lower limits on them for a higher kill of snows?????NOT


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Who says we'd have to allow ANY ducks or darks to be taken over an e-call in the fall? Make it snows and blues only.


----------



## pointblankshot (Nov 2, 2005)

Definitely for it.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Against for reasons stated above


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> Allowing the use of ecallers during the fall may help harvest a few more snows but that increase during the fall will probably hurt the spring harvest by educating birds for longer periods of time.


That is under the assumption there WILL be a spring season. The spring season COULD disappear at any time. While it likely will not unless there is a huge dieoff or hunters are finally able to bring numbers under control. The spring season was never intended to be a permanent fixture. One might go even further and say the spring season is one of the reasons the the fall season isn't as good as it should be. The hunters are educating the young birds faster having two seasons within one year. When you think about it the education of birds is pretty much year round. They really only get about a 3 month break from being hunted and thats when they are on the nesting grounds, so overall pressure is probably more a factor than any specific hunting method.

There is also the possibility that if it were allowed harvest would increase to the point where the spring season were not needed.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Good to see the input.

We were talking about this several weekends in the blinds during a lull in the activity on a pretty good snow goose morning. Judging by how the birds were working that morning, Im pretty sure we would have easily filled a 5 man limit that morning with an e-call.

Ive noticed, in the last 2-3 years, that our potential for big days has been higher in the fall, than in the spring (our last two springs have been horrible, but we've done VERY well the last two falls), that is, birds working good, good weather, less hunter pressure, and of course, hypotheticaly considering the use of an ecall in the fall.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

some very tight laws would have to be in effect.


----------



## huntngear (Nov 3, 2005)

I would be for it. Allow restricted hours like sunrise to 12 noon and only specific days of the week for a short period during the southward migration.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I would say yes only if S&Bs were shot over them. 
But then I would say no because canada geese and ducks would come in and I'm sure someone would shoot them too. So i'm kind of neutral on this one.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Ssvr them for the spring. Its that easy.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

After hunting over all whites and a coller in CA for the first time I would be less concerned about simular use in the U.S. Dark geese and ducks didn't want much to do with them. Some flocks worked into them still but we had much better success on ducks/dark geese with a mixed light goose/canada spread and only mouth calls.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

I think if your a hopeless devoted snow hunter you should know how to blow a snow call and shouldn't have to worry about e-callers.......but they are nice and easy to use....


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

i think ecallers would be great in the fall, but only be allowed to kill snow geese when using them...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I say yes as I need all the help I can get with snows.

I would say though you can't shoot ducks or other goose species.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

i vote no. you need something new to pull out of the bag in the spring


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

i would vote no too. i think if they really want to lower the population they should have the daily bag limit be unlimited. here in SD it is 20 a day. I know of some people who many times have gotten their limit really early in the day and have had to quit and the geese remained flying over their spot. They could have shot a ton more than they did. so i think the first step should be having the limits be unlimited


----------



## Aaron1 (Feb 2, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> After hunting over all whites and a coller in CA for the first time I would be less concerned about simular use in the U.S. Dark geese and ducks didn't want much to do with them. Some flocks worked into them still but we had much better success on ducks/dark geese with a mixed light goose/canada spread and only mouth calls.


I agree, we have always done better in Canada on darks and ducks not having an ecaller going. I think you may actually see a situation where less darks would get shot cause more people would be hunting snows. Ducks feed often with the snows so I'd think their harvest would stay about the same. The only harvest I've seen the ecaller increase is on the snows, so I'd be for it.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

NO thank you. First off trying to enforce a snows only law with an e-call would be logisticly impossible. Second imagine the increase in unethical hunters in the fall (it sure seems in the spring there is a surplus of trespassers and bird dumpers). Third it's a moot point because USFWS will never allow it.


----------

